# WD Blue 2TB oder Seagate Barracuda 2TB?



## Hightower8606 (17. Februar 2017)

Hallo,

könnt ihr mir helfen. Ich möchte eine neue Festplatte kaufen und stehe zwischen den beiden o.g. Platten. Ich weiß das die WD Blue wohl leiser sein soll aber der Seagate eine bessere Performance bieten soll. Ist es ein großer Unterschied zwischen den 5400 und 7200 rpm von der Leistung/Lautstärke her? Seagate habe ich auch schon gehört das die häufiger Probleme machen sollen (Geräusche und Ausfälle), könnt ihr das bestätigen.

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Februar 2017)

Für was soll denn die Platte genutzt werden?

Eine Möglichkeit wäre auch die WD Red.


----------



## Hightower8606 (17. Februar 2017)

Als Datengrab für Video/Bilder/Musik etc. Aber auch um Spiele abzulegen die den Rahmen einer SSD sprengen.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Februar 2017)

Wenn auch Spiele installiert werden sollen, dann die WD Blue.


----------



## Hightower8606 (17. Februar 2017)

Also Seagate eher nicht so gut?


----------



## GrueneMelone (17. Februar 2017)

Nimmt sich nix. Wirst 10000 Meinungen haben und am Ende steht es 50:50


----------



## shootme55 (17. Februar 2017)

Nimm die billigere. Der Leistungsunterschied ist nicht wirklich spürbar, und ich hab von beiden Herstellern schon reichlich Leichen zuhaus...

Würd nur auf OEM-Festplatten achten wegen Garantie...


----------



## azzih (17. Februar 2017)

Als Datengrab immer ne 5400er nehmen. 7200er sind eigentlich immer hörbar in nem leisen System, alleine schon durch die Vibrationen. 
Performance dagegen ist ziemlich egal, weil man in der Praxis eh kein Unterschied zwischen Festplatten mit gleicher Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeit merken kann.

Persönlich würd ich ne WD nehmen, auch wenn ich gehört hab das die 5400er WD Blue quasi nur umgelabelte WD Green sind.


----------



## Hightower8606 (17. Februar 2017)

Die WD Blue ist ja eine 5400er und die Seagate eine 7200er. (Die WD gibt es bei der Blue leider nur in 1 TB mit 7200 rpm) Wenn die 5400er leiser ist würde mir das schon zu sagen. Ist denn der Leistungsunterschied zwischen den beiden Geschwindigkeiten groß beim Zugriff sowie Kopieren auf Daten?


----------



## GrueneMelone (17. Februar 2017)

Naja für Spiele finde ich 7200er schon etwas netter, aber groß ist der Unterschied nicht.


----------



## Hightower8606 (18. Februar 2017)

Also nur entscheiden ob leiser = 5400er oder bessere Performance = 7200er. Hersteller egal. Wie sind eigentlich die Toshiba? Habe Grade gesehen das es die auch noch gibt.


----------



## RyzA (18. Februar 2017)

Wenn du Spiele darauf installieren willst würde ich auch die Platte mit 7200 U/min nehmen. Ansonsten die langsamere.
Zu Toshiba kann ich nichts sagen. Aber ich glaube sonst tun sich die HDD Hersteller nicht viel. Wenn man nicht gerade ein Montagsmodell erwischt.


----------



## NussiBussi (19. Februar 2017)

Für Spiele und Programme würde ich NUR SSD's verwenden! Siehe Ladezeiten.
Als reines Datengrab eine 5400 U/min HDD aufgrund der Lautstärke. Für Office-Dokumente, Bilder, Musik und Filme etc reicht das locker.

Achtung: Bitte BackUp beachten!

Gesendet von meinem Telekom Puls mit Tapatalk


----------



## GrueneMelone (19. Februar 2017)

NussiBussi schrieb:


> Für Spiele und Programme würde ich NUR SSD's verwenden! Siehe Ladezeiten.
> Als reines Datengrab eine 5400 U/min HDD aufgrund der Lautstärke. Für Office-Dokumente, Bilder, Musik und Filme etc reicht das locker.
> 
> Achtung: Bitte BackUp beachten!
> ...



Ich stimme dir zu, aber hast du dir mal die Preise angeschaut für SSDs derzeit. Da wird einem schlecht. Sind fast auf dem Niveau von vor 2 Jahren. Das kann sich einfach nicht jeder leisten!


----------



## -Ultima- (19. Februar 2017)

Hightower8606 schrieb:


> Die WD Blue ist ja eine 5400er...




Schön wärs. 

WD verkauft nicht nur OEM und Recertified HDDs als Neuware, nein, hinzu kommt der Etikettenschwindel bzw. das umlabeln von GREENs zu Blues.

Als i-Tüpfelchen gibts noch den LCC-Shit dazu:


Spoiler






> Bitte  ändern Sie mittels wdidle3.exe oder einem ähnlichen Tool die Dauer bis  zum Parken der Leseköpfe von 8,0s auf bspw. 300s. Ansonsten ist bei  häufiger Benutzung schon innerhalb von ein paar Monaten der LCC (Load  Cycle Count) Wert auf über 300.000, womit die Garantie weg ist und zudem  auch noch Fehler auftreten können. Quelle



Bei meiner ist dieser Count nach einem Monat nur 10x so hoch wie bei meiner Blue (7200upm) nach einem Jahr  aber ganz so schlimm noch nicht... wobei ich immer noch nichts darauf habe


----------



## NussiBussi (20. Februar 2017)

GrueneMelone schrieb:


> Ich stimme dir zu, aber hast du dir mal die Preise angeschaut für SSDs derzeit. Da wird einem schlecht. Sind fast auf dem Niveau von vor 2 Jahren. Das kann sich einfach nicht jeder leisten!


Du hast natürlich Recht.
Der TE benötigt die SSD aber jetzt!
Ich vermute die nächsten Wochen wird sich daran aber auch nichts ändern.
Eine 250er macht den Mehrpreis von ca 20-30€ auch nicht fett.
Zumal eine 2TB HDD + 250GB SSD vielleicht für 200€ zu bekommen sind.

Gesendet von meinem Telekom Puls mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (20. Februar 2017)

-Ultima- schrieb:


> Schön wärs.
> 
> WD verkauft nicht nur OEM und Recertified HDDs als Neuware, nein, hinzu kommt der Etikettenschwindel bzw. das umlabeln von GREENs zu Blues.
> 
> ...



Mit LCC sind wohl die "Lade/Endladezyklen" gemeint. Meine WD Blue 1 TB steht da nach einem Jahr bei 349. Von 300.000 also weit entfernt, trotz installiertem Windows.


----------



## Majestic-12 (21. Februar 2017)

Hey Hightower8606,
darf ich fragen für was du dich entschieden hast? Ich stehe derzeit vor der gleichen Wahl.


----------



## Hightower8606 (23. Februar 2017)

Werde die Barracuda nehmen. Die wd soll zwar leiser sein aber die Performance doch ne ecke schlechter laut einigen Tests.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (23. Februar 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Mit LCC sind wohl die "Lade/Endladezyklen" gemeint. Meine WD Blue 1 TB steht da nach einem Jahr bei 349. Von 300.000 also weit entfernt, trotz installiertem Windows.



Bei meiner WD Blue mit 1TB ist dieser Wert laut Crystal Disk bei 166 (14134 Betriebsstunden, gekauft Anfang August 2013). Bei meiner WD Blue mit 3 TB ist der Wert bei 200 (4693 Betriebsstunden, gekauft im November 2015).
Auf beiden Platten ist aktuell kein Windows installiert (die 1TB platte trug das rund 1 1/2 Jahre mit sich rum.


----------

